# Diarrhea *worse* after Lomotil?



## IBSQuestions (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to find information on the internet about the effect of lomotil, but can't seem to find any. I've had IBS-D for ages now (6 years or so), and while lomotil is the "wonder drug" that works for one or two days, about 12-24 hours after I stop, and when I eat normally again, the diarrhea is actually worse!

I only take 2 lomotil in the mornings, for 2 days at a time most often. But when I stop I pay the price... it's as though my digestion is "frozen" or "paused" for a little while and then, all of a sudden, goes crazy! This is a really bad way of describing it but I wonder if anyone can relate? You feel really good taking the lomotil and have zero urges to go, but you realise that it is so short term...and in a few days, you'll feel the consequences when your body goes back to "normal". (If "normal" is what you can call it).

Has anybody had the same experience? Would love to see whether it's common or it's just my stupid body!

Cheers


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't take lomitil but when I take imodium the same happens. I get...usually a day of no bowel movements but when the meds wear off and im "normal" its like, urgent and almost no pushing needed, it just comes right out, very soft. I imagine a lot of it is from a back up in the system and it trying to push everything out. Unfortunately, it's a vicious cycle, as working 5 days a week, I can't just go imodium free whenever i like, and push through the after-med D to let things get back to normal. I usually find myself popping more imodium to get through my commute and then the cycle happens again. It sucks, I know. I did go 3 days without imodium, with some but not terrible D... but then day 4 it was bad and I had to take it again

Point is, i don't think it is just you. I think taking any sort of anti-D med can often back us up and make matters worse after the fact. It's a double edged sword.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The body has a natural reaction to constipation, it can "flush" the constipated stool out with loose/watery stools.

This is why some people alternate between constipation where they don't go for 3-4 days then have a day of diarrhea.

If your body is prone to over-reacting to being backed up I don't think it matters if it from a drug or from more natural reasons.

Now if you can find a dose of Lomotil or Immodium that just slows you down a bit rather than stopping you up too much (so maybe urge to go and need to go a couple of times a day rather than no urge at all) you may not have nearly as much bounce back when the drug wears off.

It doesn't do anything to stop the chronic issue, but sometimes you have to find the balance where you may go more than you want, but you aren't going so much it is disruptive, and you are going often enough you don't trigger the "Oh No! Too backed up! Flush the system, Flush it now!" issue.


----------

